# Boat Ramp Etiquette



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Since we only have one boat ramp that is really usable on lake Conroe, when there are a lot of boats waiting to launch, I feel obligated to launch as fast as I can and get out of peoples way. The other day when I was at the boat launch there were 3 boats and me waiting to launch. You can launch 2 at a time if people would just pull to one side. This guy launched right in the middle and sat there and warmed his motor up and rearranged everything in his boat, he took 15 min. to launch. When I came back to take my boat out this old guy with his grandkids was backed in almost side ways in the ramp, this did not really bother me, some people are not good at backing trailers. But what did really bother me is that he let one of his grandkids drive the truck out while he and his much younger grandchild rode on the bumper all the way up the ramp. All that would have had to happen is one of them to slip and fall and the boat would have run them over, all I could think about was how that kid would have felt had he ran his grandfather or his brother over. I wish people would think about what they are doing, and be more considerate of others. Is it just me.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mike, you're asking way too much of people, even fishermen! Some people go through this life never giving the slightest thought to the person behind them in line, at the ramp, or any where else, in life. I agree with your mind thought process, but without inconsiderate people, we'd have no use for the word dumbass!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

You just can't fix STUPID. Thursday while we were waitin our turn at the ramp I drove a guys truck up the ramp for him and offered for another one but he refused. When we launch by ourselves we can use another person. The ramp at hwy 19 is the same way. Room for 2 if every one will move over.

Matt


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

In a couple "past lives" Mike, I wrote a weekly newspaper column about fishing, etc. (It was called "GoneFish'n)
I think my largest pet peeve, is the total lack of boat ramp etiquette. I tried to settle my frazzeled nerves on occasion to placate myself by saying, "oh well, they just don't know any better". I'm not so sure thats the case any more. Maybe I'm just older and more cranky, but duh, figure it out, get out of the way!
Most, if not all of us, in crowded conditions can get on and off the ramp in less than a minute.
Sounds like you were typically the guy you are, a nice guy, and didn't make a scene. There have been documented fights, as well as shootings for this type of inconsiderate action on a crowded boat ramp.
Anyway, your well worded point is well made, and certainly well taken. I suppose it's our job to teach by example, right?
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with you Charlie, people do know better, just at a five year old knows the difference between right and wrong, I can tolerate a lot of things but rudeness is not one of them, my favorite saying is that it feels nice to be important but it feels more important to be nice, especially to others!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

GoneFish'n said:


> In a couple "past lives" Mike, I wrote a weekly newspaper column about fishing, etc. (It was called "GoneFish'n)
> I think my largest pet peeve, is the total lack of boat ramp etiquette. I tried to settle my frazzeled nerves on occasion to placate myself by saying, "oh well, they just don't know any better". I'm not so sure thats the case any more. Maybe I'm just older and more cranky, but duh, figure it out, get out of the way!
> Most, if not all of us, in crowded conditions can get on and off the ramp in less than a minute.
> Sounds like you were typically the guy you are, a nice guy, and didn't make a scene. There have been documented fights, as well as shootings for this type of inconsiderate action on a crowded boat ramp.
> ...


 Charlie, you're still a youngster!!!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

your right FR,It happen to me at lake view marina one afternoon.It took 45mins to launch and I was the second boat.I complain to one of the marina workers ,he was on the tractor.He told it will be OK he's a paying customer too.I will not go back,I'll way on more ramps to open.


----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2011)

It does bother alot of people when someone takes to long a the ramps. Sometimes it not the person or persons who is in the boat its the person who is @ the boat ramp. Some of them don't know or just don't care. Sometimes we as humans have to sit back and say "oh well", and just let it go. Its all about relaxation, and just getting out there and enjoy the outdoors, and hoping the fish are there.* Once I'm in the water everything else is forgotting....*

FISH ON!!!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

This bothers me also. If you have everything in your boat and your boat ready to go it shouldn't take but a few minutes.

Last year at Hwy. 19 (Trinity River) I was waiting to launch and the people that took their boat out pulled forward about 5 feet, stop and got out and started drying their boat off. After about 5 minutes I nicely asked if they could pull forward and they looked at me like I was crazy. They still took a few more minutes to pull forward. They were blocking the whole ramp also...They are lucky that my brother John wasn't with me. He would have moved it for them. He is a little(lot) crazy.


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 11, 2011)

I am in 100% agreement, I just wish those people were here to read this...my assumption is they are the people who take out the boat once or twice a year.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

It does make me shake my head when Im trying to get my boat in or out and someone has the ramp homesteaded.

But on a side note it is a blast to get a six pack and sit at the pick-neck tables at the Fisherman Center in POC and watch the show on the boat ramp on the weekends. It has really turned into local entertainment especially when you get a couple hecklers in the audience.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i usually point out the fact that they are taking way to long to get their stuff off the trailer and into the water...............


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago as I was coming in sitting at the ramp as I just dropped my buddy off to get the truck a guy pulled up and asked me how much longer I was going to be. I asked him if he was serious as I was looking at the other 3 empty ramps around me. He said he liked the one I was in the best, they are all the same. He had all 4 blocked with his truck & boat to ask me to hurry.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have stated before.... those people are the direct result of humans discovering the use of fire. 
Before fire the saber tooth tigers ate the weak and stupid.
Once the people learned to use fire to keep the tigers away from the cave, all of the weak and stupid survived to breed and propagate.
Their decedents now own boats.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

It's why I have a boat house. I do run down with the golf cart to watch the circus time to time


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*Disrespect on the water!*

This is what most of those folks need! (see picture)
:fish:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You have mentioned 2 different but very important problems here. Boat ramp etiquette and safety. 
Since I have a lift on the lake and most of my days off are during the middle of the week, I don't have to put up with the ramp problem too much. But, I have seen it all my life.
Working in a refinery they preach safety constantly. Being careful takes very little if any more time. A guest speaker who had been burned so badly that his mom did not recognize him used the term "just like that" a lot. "Just like that" can describe many accidents, such as "just like that grandpa slipped off the bumper and was run over." So I like to think "what if?" as I go through life to stay safer.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

start your motor on the wet muff at the house before you leave, even the night before and have batterys fully charged

in the parking lot , out of everyones way, load the boat and take the straps off, exc bow strap, drain plug in, motor tilted, bulb primed, etc.

put one guy in the boat, back down the ramp , release the the bow strap and back him in

go put the truck up and meet him over at the dock out of the way




this ain't rocket science






.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*boat launching*

Its like everything else, the more you do it the better you get. Most guys and gals that fish a lot, and launch a lot, realize the launch ramp can get pretty hectic so they have their process all worked out. The first time I launched at Big Johns on Livingston, back in 1971-72, I left the rear strap on, boat would not come off no matter what I did. A fella waiting pointed out the strap. So, drag it up the ramp a few feet, take the strap off, back it in, launch it, and move it. Momma drove the truck out. Yep, I also forgot to put the bottom plug in. But, the second time I had myself a checklist. Now, after maybe 500 launchs I dont waste a lot of time for myself or anyone else.

So, I dont get all worked up about some fella that lacks experience and do what is needed to help them clear the ramp. The overwhelming majority of folks that fish, not the jet ski crowd, are really good people and they will accept all the help they can get and will return the favor.


----------



## crappieman (Dec 12, 2011)

There was a time not too long back when the nicest people you ever would meet were fishermen but that time has since past. Now we are over run with inconsiderate people only thinking of themselves only. People are just not the same anymore for the most part. It's good to know there are still a few left that know better and care. Don't get me started on idiots running full throttle less than 50 ft from you, people making the largest possible wake next to the bridge and other fishermen and think it's cool!!! <grrrrrr>. I look at those morans and think they are putting out a message to us like "LOOK AT ME I'M AN IDIOT!!!!"


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

When I first moved here 6 yrs ago and finally bought a boat 2 yrs later, I fished galveston bay mostly. I had never seen so may rude people in my life. I started reading 2cool about then and met many people here who fish Conroe and Livingston. I have to say the nicest bunch of fisherman-woman anyone could ever meet. I have had no problems on the water or at the launch. Some people get a little close but they don't plow past. I am from SE Louisiana and don't consider myself to be a average weekend fisherman. OK saltwater, but that was Louisiana. Trying to learn the freshwater fishing.

The only boat launch problem I have had is someone steal 2 tackle boxes in (1) year at April Sound on Conroe but that's another story

I will save Loy the pain of hearing that story over again - and again!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't have to launch much now that our boat is in the lift, but I've had my share of boat ramp blunders and probably provided entertainment for some!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

95% of the time I fish alone. Like was said, I do everything off to the side before I get in line to launch. I still feel like I'm taking to long but I guess because I'm alone people realize it's going to take a little longer. Nothing has ever been said to me but I get it done as fast as I can.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

9121SS said:


> 95% of the time I fish alone. Like was said, I do everything off to the side before I get in line to launch. I still feel like I'm taking to long but I guess because I'm alone people realize it's going to take a little longer. Nothing has ever been said to me but I get it done as fast as I can.


I also fish by myself a lot. When it's real busy I ask someone behind me in line to pull my truck/trailer out for me. If no one wants to help out then I guess their gonna have to wait on me for a couple of minutes. I have a 25-30' rope that I hook to the front eye and hook it to the trailer and let the boat float off, then grab the rope and pull it over to the dock or beach it then move the truck. You can only do so much my yourself...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Lonestar Proud said:


> I also fish by myself a lot. When it's real busy I ask someone behind me in line to pull my truck/trailer out for me. If no one wants to help out then I guess their gonna have to wait on me for a couple of minutes. I have a 25-30' rope that I hook to the front eye and hook it to the trailer and let the boat float off, then grab the rope and pull it over to the dock or beach it then move the truck. You can only do so much my yourself...


LOL! That's what I do with a rope. Have never thought about asking someone to pull my truck out for me.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

asking a stranger to pull the truck out could cause you to have to walk home........just sayin.....


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

chucktx said:


> asking a stranger to pull the truck out could cause you to have to walk home........just sayin.....


That's why I ask someone that is BEHIND me in line. I'm still tieing the boat to a pier or beaching it and going to get my keys. I can always take it up with his partner at their vehicle while while calling the law and holding the other dude at gunpoint... just sayin!

-LP


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I totally agree on the launching part, takes only seconds, same as pulling out of the way once the boat is trailered. But.....actually loading the boat sometimes can be tough. My boat is pretty heavy and doesn't like steep ramps, was loading the boat at the PointBlank ramp one day, the waves were huge coming around the bulkhead and it took me too long to get it on the trailer, my fault except for the huge waves, scratched the bow of my boat UNDER the roller. Long story short, some guy behind me wanted to get air in his jaws. A short conversation later he moved on. Bottomline, sometimes and given rough conditions loading the boat can be tough.
I totally agree with the safety factor of the man and kid riding the bumper.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I fish a lot by myself too. I have my routine down pretty good. Usually I'm fishing on a weekday so there isn't a crowd anyway. But....sometimes it just doesn't work. I recently launched on a weekday holiday and the launch was packed. The wind was howling and the boat came off the trailer sideways and then got all sideways and jammed in the ramp/dock. Whoever y'all were that waited patiently on me, thanks for being understanding.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I too use the long rope method in launching my boat by myself. Except that one time at Scotts ridge when the rope came off the cleat ...... Oh well


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

chucktx said:


> asking a stranger to pull the truck out could cause you to have to walk home........just sayin.....


definatley when you drive a short wheelbase 4x4 5 speed, Thats like saying " Hey would you like to tourcher my clutch lol...


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

I just let people know what they are doing wrong, and if they feel the need to be defensive and impolite. They can expect me to be impolite at that point.

I would imagine if you don't let them know, they will never learn, and there's nothing wrong with giving people heads up. If they take it the wrong way that's something they'll have to deal with.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

caldvn said:


> I just let people know what they are doing wrong, and if they feel the need to be defensive and impolite. They can expect me to be impolite at that point.
> 
> I would imagine if you don't let them know, they will never learn, and there's nothing wrong with giving people heads up. If they take it the wrong way that's something they'll have to deal with.


'Diplomacy is the ability to tell a man to go to hell and still have him look forward to the trip.' - Yogi Berra

*"...that's something they'll have to deal with." *Be careful out there friend.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

The one thing I will beg is that at night, when your truck is sitting on the ramp, please turn off your lights so that the guy backing down next to you can see. 
Thanks,
KM


----------

